# Plug the swarm in a new hive?



## hilli57 (Apr 23, 2016)

I am new. I caught a swarm in a trap and moved them to a out of the box new hive and they left after seven hours. I read close em up, does that refer to transferring a trap to the bee yard or seal the new swarm in the hive after transfer. The swarm was inside the trap and had made a small fist size comb but the transfer went well and there was a entrance reducer on the new hive ( the small inch size opening), it did get warm 88 or so, the hive was in the shade. Am I missing something in prepping a new hive ( 10 frame with foundation ), being new I have no frames with comb or brood. Thanks David


----------



## S4 basics (Mar 15, 2014)

Did you transfer their comb to the new hive ? It's touchy when to switch them out. Day or two or better yet when they are bringing in pollen. Close up with ventilation in morning before daylight. Transfer comb into the new box and leave them alone for a couple of weeks.


----------



## hilli57 (Apr 23, 2016)

I did not put the comb they had made in the hive. So are you suggesting leave them in a trap for day or two. Then after the transfer close up the entrance with some hardware screen or similar for a couple of weeks. Thanks for the help


----------



## S4 basics (Mar 15, 2014)

Let them do their thing for a few days after they move in. Then close off the hole with screen at dark. Then move home to where you want them and transfer to a hive body. Do not close them up after transfer and never close them up for more than a few hours. Research threads here on swarm trap topics. There is a ton of good info.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I've had the same thing happen to me, so once I have a swarm in the hive, I put a strip of queen excluder over the entrance. If the queen can't leave, they all stay. Once they have brood started you can remove the excluder.


----------



## hilli57 (Apr 23, 2016)

good stuff. will do and thanks for the help


----------



## BuckeyeBeek (Apr 16, 2013)

I build my traps to hold 4-5 frames, that way I can transfer the trapped swarm right into a hive body, no need to wait. I use hardware cloth to close up the entrance for 24 hours. I give them frames of drawn comb, some honey, and sugar water, all the incentives to want to stay put. Once the queen starts laying in the new home with all those extra perks they generally will stay put. Hope this helps.


----------

